# Can you can identify this Front-end?



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

its from an old 1/64 generic brand hong kong diecast utility work/pickup truck.
I will post pics of the body later.
Happy New Year!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

It looks like it might also be an early Mazda. :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the headlights make me think Dodge Power wagon
lets see the body


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

resin version coming...


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

tough one huh?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

"English-Ford" ????


----------

